# DIY Tanning of Hides?



## El Gato Loco

Wondering what my options are for DIY tanning / preservation of hides? I don't want to get into full fledged tanning myself, but would like to at least preserve some stuff that I would rather not pay a tannery for.

Also - how long do I have after fleshing / drying to do something? I have 2 really nice coyotes in the garage that were never tanned and they are about a year old now. Can I do something with them to keep bugs out of them and to keep them good?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## catcapper

You can use "Deer Hunters & Trappers Hide Tanning Formula" its the one in the orange bottle for what your look'in to do. It takes about 5 days to do a hide, and pelt softness depends on how much you brake it. Sportsmans warehouse carries it and it can be ordered through some hunting/trapping mags. Around 10 dollars + shipp'in.

Another DIY product is "Krowtann 2000". Submerge a skin for 3-4 days---neutralize with baking soda and do the final fleshing. A bunch of guys are using Krowtann and it costs 25.00 + shipp'in.

Both formulas are pretty much idiot proof(no offence to anyone) if a guy can follow directions.

Some folks tan hides that are more than a year old, but its best to do them as soon as possiable. If you use the formula in the orange bottle, the hides will need to be rehydrated just enough to soften them (for Red or Grey Fox make sure to use saltwater 1/2lbs salt/water) and then salted. Krowtann dosen't take as much screw'in around---thats probaly why guys like it. In both cases the hide must be broken to soften it.

All it takes is a little time and you can turn out some fairly nice pelts.


----------



## wilded

For what you spend on supplies and the time/work expended for the end product. $22.00 a hide for a garment quality fur is worth it on a coyote. Cost is less on fox. Here is where I have sent mine in the past.
http://www.moytown.com/services-fur.html

Some people would rather do it themselves and save a few dollars. I would rather go hunting.
JMHO ET

These guys sell all kinds of tanning supplies and kits. 
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Search.aspx?k=tanning kits


----------



## Furtaker

Thanks Wilded for the links! I have a lot of grey fox I need to get done.


----------



## knapper

Do you tan them in the round or flat like a big game animal?


----------



## ebbs

knapper said:


> Do you tan them in the round or flat like a big game animal?


If I remember right, Knapper you can do it either way depending on how you want it to look or what you want to use it for.


----------



## catcapper

Not try'in to be motherly or anything but its tanned "cased," or "flat".

O.K. you can pick on me now.


----------



## ebbs

catcapper said:


> Not try'in to be motherly or anything but its tanned "cased," or "flat".
> 
> O.K. you can pick on me now.


Now that you mention it, Cat you have always been the motherly type! Shouldn't you be super busy checking and running lines this time of year? I would've expected at least a half dozen crappy pics of you and some yotes 'n cats by now!


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- I've been so busy finish'in up a log contract this year and construction repairs for folks that I haven't had time to do hardly ANY trapp'in or call'in yet this year and its driv'in me nuts!!!!!!!. I gotta get it in gear and get go'in cause cat season ends at the end of Feb. and I only have 5 cats and 4 greys in the freezer (they are all skinned---you know who I'm talk'in to.lol.)

Make sure you wear 2 pair of socks when you go outdoors ebbs---you know how I worry about you and that new cough.


----------



## ebbs

> Make sure you wear 2 pair of socks when you go outdoors ebbs---you know how I worry about you and that new cough.


How'd you know about the cough? Found out on Monday morning I've got viral bronchitis. Not the happiest news since I've got some early morning single digit/sub zero goose hunts looming. My orders are to stay away from the cold.


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> How'd you know about the cough? Found out on Monday morning I've got viral bronchitis. Not the happiest news since I've got some early morning single digit/sub zero goose hunts looming. My orders are to stay away from the cold.


 A beer mug with hot water, honey, lots of lemon juice or fresh lemon and lots of cayenne pepper as you can stand, keep stirring as the pepper will want to settle to the bottom, drink just before bed, problems will be gone, stay away from dairy products.


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> How'd you know about the cough? Found out on Monday morning I've got viral bronchitis. Not the happiest news since I've got some early morning single digit/sub zero goose hunts looming. My orders are to stay away from the cold.


I'm sorry to hear you are under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Don, I'm getting there. And Rick, thanks for the advice, will have to give that recipe a go tomorrow night. Sounds "cleansing" hahahaha!

Got a steroid inhaler from the doc on Monday morning when he worked me in. Been off of any type of inhaler for over 18 months but apparently with lung stuff it's better to keep them around/stay on them as they're always helpful and you don't get dependent on them. I'm getting there anyway, I can now take a deep breath without coughing my brains out for the minute following. Still ginger though and not allowed outside much.


----------

